# Riddle me this, Batman...



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

Golf R Mk6 with 50k miles. I had my Haldex fluid and rear differential fluid changed yesterday. Today started hearing grinding type sound coming from the rear of the car whenever making a 90-degree turn. Long story short, we suspect the two fluids were swapped. My mechanic is trying to get the dealer (supplier) to replace the fluids so he can drain and fill with the correct fluids in each. Will this error cause any damage to the Haldex or rear diff?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If you put the wrong blood in people, will people have issues, yes.

Same with machines. Power steering does not like brake fluid and brake fluid does not like power steering. I hope there is not lasting damage for you or the person that has to make it right.

Now you know why shops charge to much, it's to cover their comebacks.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

pekkle88 said:


> Golf R Mk6 with 50k miles. I had my Haldex fluid and rear differential fluid changed yesterday. Today started hearing grinding type sound coming from the rear of the car whenever making a 90-degree turn. Long story short, we suspect the two fluids were swapped. My mechanic is trying to get the dealer (supplier) to replace the fluids so he can drain and fill with the correct fluids in each. Will this error cause any damage to the Haldex or rear diff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You've likely damaged both units. The rear differential takes a thick gear oil that's highly addititized, and the Hadlex unit take a light 20W oil that is mostly additive-free. It won't take long to grenade either unit. Compounding the issue is that removing all of the fluid from the Haldex unit can be tricky. At a minimum, I'd have them pull the Haldex oil pump, and run the pump (you can hook a 12V battery up to it) with the intake screen submerged in the correct fluid, to flush out the old fluid. You then have to re-install the pump, fill the fluid, run the pump (either manually w/the battery, by using Vagcom or by driving the car in a few figure 8's), then refill the fluid (the pump holds about 150ml or so). 

On the rear differential, it's pretty easy to drain almost all of the fluid. I'm sure some damage has already been done--how much, or whether or not it will affect long-term reliability, is anyone's guess.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pekkle88 said:


> Golf R Mk6 with 50k miles. I had my Haldex fluid and rear differential fluid changed yesterday. Today started hearing grinding type sound coming from the rear of the car whenever making a 90-degree turn. Long story short, we suspect the two fluids were swapped. My mechanic is trying to get the dealer (supplier) to replace the fluids so he can drain and fill with the correct fluids in each. Will this error cause any damage to the Haldex or rear diff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damage has probably already been done. That's why your mechanic has insurance, for instances like this.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

Did you get it sorted out?


----------

